# Inishturk is an inhabited island of County Mayo



## barryqwalsh (Jun 27, 2016)

The island lies about 15 km (9 mi) off the coast; its highest point reaches 189.3 m (621.1 ft) above sea level. Between Inisturk and Clare Island lies Caher Island. It has a permanent population of 58 people. There are two main settlements, both on the more sheltered eastern end of the island, Ballyheer and Garranty. Bellavaun and Craggy are abandoned settlements. The British built a Martello tower on the western coast during the Napoleonic Wars. Inisturk has the highest per capita donation rate towards the RNLI in the whole of Ireland.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jun 27, 2016)

*Inishturk Community Lotto*

Welcome to the official Lotto and payment processing website for Inishturk Community Lotto, Inishturk Island, Co. Mayo.

The Inishturk Community Lotto draws which run on a weekly basis, play a huge part in the fundraising efforts of our local community. The island is home to around 60 people year round though that increases during the summer months.

You may have seen our beautiful Inishturk island on TV shows such as RTE's Tracks and Trails and TV3's Islanders documentary series.

We encourage all our family, friends and community to play the Inishturk Community Lotto. When you buy a ticket, click the Facebook button to share that fact with your friends worldwide.

Any four numbers are selected from 1 to 32. If anybody matches the four numbers selected on the night he/she wins/shares the Jackpot.  Match 3 to win €25. Tickets cost €2 each. If the jackpot isn't won we'll add €100 to the prize each week!

Your continued support is much appreciated and we wish you good luck in future draws.

Best of Luck,
_*Inishturk Community Council*_
Inishturk Island
Co. Mayo

Inishturk Community Lotto


----------

